# Matthew 25:41- hell prepared?



## thistle93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi! I have a question about the following verse:	

Matthew 25:41 “Then he will say to those on his left, ‘Depart from me, you cursed, into the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels.

My question is about the word translated prepared: ἑτοιμάζω hetoimazō

Does this word mean 1) original intent of creation or rather 2) made ready for? The reason I ask is because a friend of mine thinks this verse means that God originally created hell only for Satan and then only after the fall where human to be added. Basically comes down to question of God's eternal knowledge. Rather I think that this verse means that hell has been first and foremost made ready for Satan & his angels since Rev 20 states that they will be the first to be thrown in the lake of fire before the Great White Throne judgment. Not that God had to change His plan after the fall. Any thoughts? 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## py3ak (Apr 26, 2011)

Pastor Wilson, I think it is obvious that God did not at any point "change His plan". But I have considered that the verse is simply telling us that hell is the appropriate place for the the devil and his angels: it is a part of the intolerable burden of the punishment against sin that men are consigned to the place suitable for devils.


----------

